# SI and Hip injury



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

At least go to a doctor in the meantime & get some wicked pain killers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Yea pain killers would be nice lol


----------



## elleng0728 (Oct 13, 2011)

Try 800 mg ibuprofen for 2 weeks. Take it as 400mg 2x a day to get the inflamation down. Can you get into see an Osteopath? They did wonders for me. Good luck.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

elleng0728 said:


> Try 800 mg ibuprofen for 2 weeks. Take it as 400mg 2x a day to get the inflamation down. Can you get into see an Osteopath? They did wonders for me. Good luck.


I've been doing Naproxen, which is stronger then advil and doing ice and heat as well as my tens machine and have had no success *sigh* I still see my physio and she does what she can as well. 

To get in and see any sort of specialist here you need a refferal. So its a matter of plowing through the red tape. I just called my doctors office and found out he is doing the after hours clinic next week. So I just need to hold out until then I guess. This whole thing has been angering me. Things were not done the way they were supposed to be at all. So until then I guess I shall sit tight.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

You cannot see your doctor for over a month? What kind of doctor is that? get a differnet doctor. For something like this, you should be seen sooner. It might be nerve related, and the more the nerve is irritated, the longer it will take to heal.

Try hard not to irritate it and look to see a doctor sooner, maybe a nuerologist..


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Sadly I live in the world of public health care. We have a huge doctor shortage in our area and there is a waiting list of thousands looking for a family doctor. So I am lucky to have one at all. It sucks but thats public health in a small area :-(


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Do you know if the ligaments have been affected at the SI. Do you have problem standing on one leg, does the hip drop down on the leg you are lifting? Possibly very weak glute medius (abductor muscles). These turn off while we are riding as the adductors are continually firing. Possiby the SI laxity made the GM destabilize the hips? Is there a good athletic therapist you know can take a look?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Okay first off. I want to correct something. I seperated my SI. Brain fry moment on my behalf.

I ended up sucking it up and going to the ER last night because I couldn't take it anymore. 

I have a freakin kidney infection. WTH? I was surprised as heck that a kidney infection is making things this brutal for me.

The doctor went over the accident reports and got some new xrays and said that its just a lot of soft tissue damage I have done. I did pull my groin pretty bad, I have a lot of deep bruising and then the SI injury and the trauma to my hip. I also have bursitis in my hip. He went on to explain it in more detail but by that point I was so tired and looped from pain meds it didn't all sink in and I am sure I missed some details. 

I am continuing with physio therapy, I am going to get into some aqua fit classes to start doing some low impact exercises. Continue to take Naproxen for swelling and the anti biotics for my kidney infection.

So yea. Good news in the end. He did say I am looking at a good 6 - 8 months before I recover and it may never be a full recovery.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

oh dear, sorry to hear that. There is hope to help stabilize your si though, and you might want to look into prolotherapy at some point down the road. That is where a mild dextrose solution is injected into the supporting ligaments/connective tissue under fluoroscope or ultrasound (for accuracy) and it helps to add stability to the joint by creating fibrotic connective tissue network, thickening the original support structure. Best of luck for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

At least you finally got some answers & have some meds to start the healing. Hope you feel better soon.


----------

